# Computer startet nicht mehr nach CPU-Upgrade, dann aber mit nur einem DIMM



## beiju (25. Oktober 2017)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe heute einen vielleicht vermeintlich(PC startete mit einem Mal nicht mehr und der Verkäufer hat dann einfach seinen kompletten PC gewechselt, ohne auf Fehlersuche zu gehen) defekten i7-7700k  bekommen. Nach der manuellen Installation bootete der PC nicht, auch nach BIOS-Reset nicht. Aber die RAM-Leuchte brannte. Also habe ich doch einfach mal einen DIMM ausgebaut. Und et voila: der PC bootet. Bios neu eingestellt, mit XMP und ohne, aber er startet nicht mit beiden DIMMs, auch wenn ich sie tausche. Dann aber leuchtet abwechselnd für ca. 10-15 sek die Lampe vom Ram und von der CPU. Außerdem stocken die Lüfter am Anfang kurz, wie es immer ist, wenn die CPU nicht funktioniert: diese Bootschleife.

Gerade läuft Prime95 und ist bisher stabil.

Verbaut ist also ein 7700k (leicht undervoltet)
Mainboard: Asus Z170i Pro Gaming ITX
RAM: Corsair Vengeance CMK16GX4M2B3000C15
Graka: Asus 750Ti OC Strix 4GB
PSU: Bequiet 300Watt (strom reicht aus, davon gehe ich zumindest aus)
3x SATA

Der Ram ist in der QVL vom Asus-Mainboard.

Wer hat das auch schon Mal erlebt?
Corsair, weiß jemand von Ihnen Bescheid?

Freundlichen Gruß

beiju

edit: inzwischen hat sich herausgestellt, dass nur der Ram im Slot direkt neben der CPU nicht anspringt und dann ein Fehler ausgelesen wird. Diesen habe ich nicht mechanisch berührt, der Fehler oder was auch immer muss doch dann schon vorher da gewesen sein.
Neueste Bios ist drauf


----------

